

Oracle buys MICROS Systems for $5.3 billion - bernatfp
http://www.zdnet.com/oracle-buys-micros-systems-for-5-3-billion-7000030819/

======
kullee
If you would have bought stock 11 days ago you would have made a hefty 24.75%
ROI. Too bad that doesn't happen every 11 days so we could all be like Warren
Buffet.

------
mp99e99
Its amazing the only comment is about what happened to the stock price, no
discussion of the tech/Oracle @ all.

